# About SONY Bernstein Conducts Mahler (2012) Box



## tonghn (Oct 27, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I just received the SONY Bernstein Conducts Mahler (2012) Box I bought from Amazon and found the back of the sleeve for Symphony No. 7 is blank (pure blue color, no pictures, no words). If you also have this box set, could you please check yours and let me know if it is also blank? 
I found this really annoying  because I really like Symphony no. 7. I was expecting to see some liner notes. Also, I bought this box for collection purpose and all other sleeves are very informative.

Thanks!

Ken


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Checked my box - the same.


----------



## tonghn (Oct 27, 2021)

Thank you! I guess they just forgot to design that side of the sleeve.

I just checked the LP for Bernstein's Mahler 7, it is pretty normal.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I actually never noticed, because the letters are so small that I gave up looking at the backs of the cardboard sleeves after the first one.


----------



## tonghn (Oct 27, 2021)

Art Rock said:


> I actually never noticed, because the letters are so small that I gave up looking at the backs of the cardboard sleeves after the first one.


Yes, the letters are really small, but still readable.

I really enjoy reading the liner notes for CDs and the program notes for classical concerts.

I just found the program notes made by NY Philharmonic for the 1965 Mahler Symphony No.7 performances conducted by Bernstein, only one week before they recorded this symphony in the studio. Very informative!


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

These are from the older, 1998 (?) box set, if they're useful?


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> I actually never noticed, because the letters are so small that I gave up looking at the backs of the cardboard sleeves after the first one.


Same here. If I want notes, I don't rely on poorly reproduced LP covers with 2-point type.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Original notes found on the back of Miles Davis' albums are too small to read properly when reduced to CD size but at least CBS had the grace (and common sense) to reproduce them in bigger print inside the booklet.

On the other hand, I could use a jeweller's eyeglass in order to read the lyrics on the skimpy CD sleeves of XTC's albums.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> I actually never noticed, because the letters are so small that I gave up looking at the backs of the cardboard sleeves after the first one.


Alas, these days I pull out the magnifying glass more and more. Just bought a second with a built-in light.


----------



## JTS (Sep 26, 2021)

wkasimer said:


> Same here. If I want notes, I don't rely on poorly reproduced LP covers with 2-point type.


I have noticed this on a lot of these reproduced LPs for CD and to my mind it is sheer laziness and cost cutting. What is the point in reproducing it if no one can read it?


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

I think it's supposed to be cooler if original covers extend to both sides. But I also don't quite understand why they let some blank (I have the same Mahler box); I thought it could have been something to do with singles/doubles? but that doesn't seem to be true.


----------

